# Creation is like Man



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

Creation is like Man, Man is like Creation


In a short paragraph, describe your internal realm of imagination,convictions, and where your passions roam in extremes within your mind


----------



## Merov (Mar 8, 2009)

God creates man, in his image.
...but he gives him flaws, mortality, and choice. *Choice within the limits of everlasting heaven, or never-ending Pain and suffering...how quaint :dry:

He tries to steer humanity in the old testament, but gives it up for trolling into the new testament.
After growing tired of his failure, he decides go introduce AIDS, and pokes us with a stick like Haiti every now and then for his amusement. 

The human mind is flawed, and it is within our search for perfection that we attain maturity. Those who pursue intellectual enlightenment live in a world tainted by actions of indifference, stupidity and personal gain at the expense of others.

We look on with a stupefied stare when we hear that 10% of the Planet controls 90% of the wealth and resources. We know that there is enough for everyone, and that everyone could hypothetically live a good and fulfilling life, but because of the flaws in others, those who decide things, this never transpires.

So we continue...and decide to go into politics...working our way up...and realize that people cannot be left to choose what they perceive as a good decision, because they're decisions are based upon the opinions shaped by the media, which are in turn shaped by the controlling bodies in the background...

...so we decide to push for resources, and ruthlessly lose ourselves in self-enrichment and the acquiring of wealth and status...with former goals now the laughing stock of our subconscious minds.

We realize that people are an expendable asset, and that there is a "bracket" to their existence. Some higher, some lower. We realize to treat people kindly invites the possibility of competition, and losing what we have worked for so hard, so we give to charity, that accomplishes nothing, instead of enhancing students already schooled, but unable to continue their path toward knowledge and intellectual enlightenment.

We die cynical and hateful. Knowing the world is controlled by the decisions of people unsettles me. Knowing that one person can be responsible for the deaths of a Million others, more so.

Mutually Assured Destruction? What mind could fashion such a proposition to peace? Why would we need war if everything was as abundant as it truly is. Why have 5 kids, when the love and knowledge you could give to just two would be enough to carry your legacy. To breed out of sheer lack of incentive. Health Care "costing"?

Mad World.

I hope that we can ascend our own humanity, and stop being human. Humanity was never suppose to stay alive and un-evolved so long. Society has doomed us all. The social norms...what idiot devised them?

This never ending rat race. Without Purpose. Without Meaning.
True purpose cannot bloom in this shit. 
Artists, sculptors, Inventors, Scientists and Musicians harbor my admiration.
Those who seek to give to the many, instead of giving to himself, or unto the minority.
I detest you.

To the ignorant...
...I envy you.
:mellow:


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Rez said:


> Creation is like Man, Man is like Creation
> 
> 
> In a short paragraph, describe your internal realm of imagination,convictions, and where your passions roam in extremes within your mind


Well.. to start... "Creation is like Man, Man is like Creation..." is a interesting saying, perhaps we can stretch it out a bit. Man is a parcel of "creation" -- so if man is like that in which he is merely a dot in, then this offers unique and surprising questions, questions of which begin to broader on realities of abstraction. If man is a dot out of the array of creation, then how could man represent it on such a small scale? Perhaps there is a pattern in creation that is self replicating, birthing from itself a holographic model, which initiates a natural symmetry. Each being a hologram, imitating, the whole that embraces it and only scale is different. I think of a computer. The basic code is 1 and 0, everything we see in our monitors has this as its foundation. Perhaps our world is not so different and under what we see is a basic self replicating code, negative and positive. But this brings up a problem, what makes man so different? In the past sayings attributed solely with man as being "in the image of the universe" as though man is the acne of it. Perhaps man is the acne of it, in the way that man can become conscious of its state within "creation" and better assert itself as a force in it. If man is like creation, then man ought to have the same possibilities of it. It is said that everything is compelled by evolution. 

If man has the capacities of creation, but on a smaller scale, then man ought to be able to compel a conscious evolution of its own mind and being. But why has this not happened? What if "creation" was once asleep and it had to awaken, for it to begin to set off on its evolution proper for its scale of being, making it its own creator and author? What if, man is still asleep, at the expense of something else's evolution, which man exist for its own needs. Man the acne of creation, can be the progenitor of their own possible future and not just a creature compelled by external forces which treats a man the same as a rock. With my imagination, I can travel anywhere. Today I can be in Paris, tomorrow on Saturn. But can my imagination touch with reality, to intertwine so that through my conquest of self discover and conqueror, I can truly become the very things that I imagine afar? If not, I just dwell in imagination. Even my memories are the same function, since no remembers the same thing, what I do remember, is never quite what has happened from foreign eyes to myself. So this is the picture, where my mind is anchored, on the possibilities which are innate in the automaton which calls itself something so magical: "Human Being". So my convictions and aspirations are centered upon this conquest -- my art, my writings, my relations, etc -- can I come to know thy self, thus knowing the creation in which I dwell? Can I hold up my inner world, thus have a hand in holding up the outer world? Can I be for others, in such a way, that I show my love and worth for them from my being? Can I evolve for others to as well? Creation took me to a point, now I must take up the mantle, using creation, to create and author my own Universe.

That was two paragraphs. I failed :crazy:


----------

